
Coronavirus Charts for the Layman - shanebrunette
https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2020-03-26/coronavirus-covid19-global-spread-data-explained/12089028?nw=0&pfmredir=sm
======
shanebrunette
Very accessible charts showing why flattening the curve is so important.
Thought it would be good to share among those who are not the most data savvy.

